# UPS for Modem & Router



## Methodical

Here's the UPS I use. It has been working well for me for years. I got mine (2x) from Sams Club.

Here's a UPS selector tool that may or may not help you.


----------



## Pheatton

Im running my cable modem and D-Link DIR-655 off of a single 350w UPS. Keeps them up and running for many hours.


----------



## alkusoittow

Update for everyone! I got the UPS (APC 350 200W), let it charge for 2 days, and killed the power to the UPS at the circuit breaker. My wife and I both surfed the web for 58 minutes on 2 computers and a smartphone. So, about 1 hour of backup time, which is more than I've ever seen the power go out at one time. I'd recommend it.


----------



## trumpet-205

Any UPS can do it just for the router and modem.


----------

